# No taskbar, no icons just a blue screen - Help!



## hydro1 (Oct 2, 2003)

When I boot the computer, windows seems to load normally up to the desktop stage when I get a momentary flash of the explorer taskbar in the lower left corner then nothing but blue screen. No response to left or right clicks anywhere. Same in safe mode. 

I re-booted from the startup disk and reloaded Windows 98 and same problem. Any ideas on how to fix this? I'm stumped.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Is the blue screen your typical "blue screen of death" with a message on it, or is it just a blank blue screen with the mouse pointer moving on it?


----------



## hydro1 (Oct 2, 2003)

It's just a blank blue screen, no message and nothing there.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Have you installed any new items, If so remove them and try to boot. Along with all the many unexplaneded windows issues, a driver conflict will also cause what your discribing.


----------



## hydro1 (Oct 2, 2003)

I havn't installed anything lately so that type of conflict isn't obvious. Have you heard of any type of virus that may cause this?


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

The best advice I could give you at this point is, to fdisk the hard drive, reset the partition, and reinstall Winders (thats not a typo Im from the south). OH ya and No I have not heard of a virus that causes that. However, that could be the end result of one, your files have become so corupted that noting works. The same fix applies. Good Luck.


----------



## hydro1 (Oct 2, 2003)

BTT

Any suggestions on how to re-install or repair Explorer?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you start in safe mode? When you say you reloaded windows 98, you did a complete reinstall??????

Duh, I see where you said the same thing happens in safe mode.....I think you are going to have to jump thru some hoops unless you want to format. I think Rollin' Rog has helped with a variety of these, let's see if we can find him


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Go to microsofts web page and install the latest and greatest version, that should fix your IE issues


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's a very tough problem for most to fix. There are basically two approaches

1 -- reinstall Windows. You need a System CD or cab files on the hard drive and your ProductKey handy. You will have to update IE afterwards. You must precede this by booting to a command prompt and entering:

ren c:\windows\system\iemigrat.dll iemigrat.old

This prevents Windows from trying to keep the current corrupt install of IE.

2 -- The second method is to boot to an alternate shell program and try to remove IE to return to a previous version. You can also in some cases try the repair or even try running IE setup in the c:\Progra~1\Intern~1 folder.

I've given some instructions on this method here:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=979047#post979047


----------



## hydro1 (Oct 2, 2003)

Rollin'Rog,

How do I update IE after reinstalling Windows?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Usually Windows installs puts an older version back on. So you'll need to go to MS website and download the update.


----------

